# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - ORT Plus V1.78 , HTC Unlock , IMEI Change , Repair Boot - via USB and more

## 4gsmmaroc

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [08 JUN 2012]  Description :   *ORT Plus V1.78 Released*   Release Notes:   Samsung SHV-E160K [ APQ8060 ] Halt Method addedSupport Samsung GT-P6200Hynix eMMC  Supported Flash ID : 0x594E495890014A48Sub Flash ID : 0x874B6E18205F001E SDIN2C2-4G  is supportedEnabled HTC MSM8X55 / MSM8X60 Models IMEI , CID , SN change for ORT Hardware *How to Change IMEI / CID / SN :* Right After Halting / ScanGo to Unlocker Tab and IMEI / SN Windows Will be activatedChange and Click to confirm MSM8X55 USB Communication Supported Over USB eMMC Support Added Over USB SD Card Support AddedORT Qualcomm USB Drivers Released HTC MSM8X55 Phones are supported with USB for Read FlashWrite FlashRepair Dead BootUnlocking CID ChangeIMEI ChangeSN Change   Test Point Usage :  *if Qualcomm Drivers are not found*  Power Off the Phone Connect TP to GND and Power ON the phone Remove TP after Qualcomm Drivers are installed Drivers Are located " C:\Program Files\ORT\drivers\ORTQualcommUSB "    *ORT Team Will release test points for the supported models*   eMMC Test Point is used to trick the cpu that there is no boot in the eMMC 
and the cpu run the boot inside the rom and enumerate a qualcomm usb device on the pc's usb.
When the loader runs,pc will detect the phone as "ORT Qualcomm USB" device.*What's News in the Forum :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [03 OCT 2012]  Description :   *ORT Plus V1.83 Released* Release Notes:  MSM7227A CPU Support with eMMC Routines re-writtenMSM7225A CPU Support with eMMC Routines re-writtenMSM72257A , MSM7225A CPU Support Memory initialization optimizedMSM7K eMMC Support OptimizationMSM8960 CPU Support improved"libusb0.dll" issues fixed *What's News in the Forum :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [01 NOV 2012]  Description :   *ORT Plus V1.85 Released* Release Notes:  *GUI Improvements :* Splash Screen Optimizated for betterSCAN / HALT is Optimized for faster and now you do not need to restart software if SCAN Fails*New Flash eMMC IDs Supported :* FlashID:0x414732471501004D,SubFlashID:0xECD86F9841  06771FlashID:0x0000000056490115,SubFlashID:0x0000000053  30304DFlashID:0x414734461501004D,SubFlashID:0xFEFE5FD442  F1370C*Easy Mode Optimization for SKY Brands* SKY Brands Handled within this menu  *What's News in the Forum :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

